
Ask HN: Did I get screwed by Amazon? - heidknow
I have about 10 years of software development experience. Previously, I used to work for a start-up that got acquired by a tech company. I was tech lead&#x2F;manager although I did coding along with management. Amazon offered me 148k total comp in Seattle. I was making 142k total comp in bay area. 
I have good knowledge of software development in general. I developed several proprietary functionalities my current start-up.<p>Last week, Amazon offered me a role called Technical Program Manager, which does not have people management responsiblities. I accepted the offer. I am purely interested in management though.<p>Can any of you shed light on if this salary is okay given my experience?<p>Only thing I want to mention is, I am non-native English speaker. I was born in India but lived in a lot of SE countries while growing up.<p>Given the horror stories at Amazon, I don&#x27;t know if I made right decision.
======
pinewurst
Salary seems ok for that position in Seattle. Remember too, you're not paying
CA income tax on it. I don't know how much of your Amazon comp is salary and
how much sign-on that they can claw back if you leave prematurely though. And
pretty much everyone leaves Amazon prematurely (speaking as a Seattle
resident).

------
nowarninglabel
Eh, that salary is certainly within the range I would expect.

However, if you want to do people management, why did you accept an offer to
do a role in which you will not be doing people management?

~~~
heidknow
Hi, thanks for the reply. After my start-up was acquired the BIGCO decided to
integrate a lot of systems. They have been consistently laying off people.
Almost 300 people from my start-up have resigned since acquisition. Worst
thing is BIGCO is hiring H1B employees as contractors on temp basis.

------
baccheion
Paysa and Glassdoor should give insight into how your salary compares to
what's typical. The reviews on Glassdoor (and Comparably) should give a sense
of what it's like at Amazon.

------
downrightmike
What was the description of the TPM role?

